# Bradley Smokers and Smoke Generators



## mulepackin (May 22, 2009)

I would like to hear from those of you that have either used a Bradley smoker or generator for some time. I am seriously considering using one on my freezer conversion smoker. However, I have read some less than glowing reviews in various places. Issues like the feed mechanism operating continuously rather than every 20 minutes, and the burner plate melting everything around them. What has every ones long term results been? Thanks in advance.


----------



## formerlyfatguy (May 22, 2009)

I used one and about the only fault I had with the unit was the expense of the bisquettes.
Once in a while I would get an error message with the feeder. The problem being that the bisquettes would fall into the loader off kilter and stop the process.
Imho, I don't think they are worth the expense. I am currently using a Masterbuilt electric with great results.


----------



## jjrokkett (May 22, 2009)

Mule - Been using one for awhile now - Formerly is right:  The only problem I have had is the cost of the bisquettes. Your looking at about $40-$45 for 120 and each one is 20 minutes. No other problems than that - Mine has always fed correctly.  If your going that route I would highly recommend Bubba Pucks though - they allow you to burn all the pucks and not leave a couple on the feed slide that are halfway burnt.

Here is the link - I use 3 with mine and its about right.  I've heard of people making their own too with solid stock.

http://www.yardandpool.com/Smoker-Accessories-s/451.htm

I have a fridge conversion at my Dads house and I thought it might work great to have both options on the same smoker.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mrh (May 22, 2009)

I have had one for a few years now and not had any of the troubles you mentioned.  I have it not feed a bisquette once on a while.  One of the main things is to keep the generator clean and that helps.


----------



## mybad (May 22, 2009)

Yah have had one for a couple of years, SS 4 rack. Not one single problem. Have done at least 40 long smokes with it. Really the bisquettes are not really all that expensive, about 30 cents each, with a Bradley you rarely ever smoke more than 3-4hrs, because the the smoke is more concentrated, so that's like 4 bucks per smoke.

and the yard and pool link posted above is a great place to purchase.


----------



## builder59 (Jun 12, 2009)

I also have just the smoke generator on my fridge conversion.  I started using large chunks of apple and hickory by just placing them on the heating element.  When soaked for several hours before putting them on the element, I can get a little over an hour of smoke from one chunk, I can put another on in a matter of seconds and don't loose much heat. I will continue using the Bradley wood bisquits when making 50 lb batches of sausage or expensive cuts of meat and when a full load of meat.  There wood has a great flavor, and something about the hype about burning the wood for only the specified time before any ill flavor appears.

Good luck,

Ron


----------

